# Tri-Tronics G3 Basic Question



## fishn (Jul 24, 2007)

Anyone know what the buzz feature is on the G3 basic? Is it similar to the vibrate feature on the Dogtra and D.T. Systems collars? Or is it just a noise? Thanks


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

I just bought the G3 Sport(? the next model up) My understanding is that the buzz feature is a vibrate. Pretty sure it says as much on the box or website from what I remember when I was comparing.


----------



## fishn (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Rick. I looked at that model a little more, but not sure 10 levels will give me as much versatility as I would like on the settings. If they would add a vibrate feature to the model you have, in addition to a tone as well, I think that would really be ideal; you could use the vibrate instead of a shock most of the time (I would think), and could use the tone as a recall, so that the dog could hear you even if out of voice range (or maybe whistle range on a windy day). Thanks for the info, though.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

I went back and forth on the two models for exactly the reasons you stated. I would have loved to blend the two.

Ultimately I chose the sport combo for the larger range of settings (10 vs. 20) but I would have liked to have the buzz feature. I still don't understand why it is that you lose this feature as you go up in model.

I'm very happy with it so far for the most part. Seems like there's a little bit of inconsistency though. Usually I have it on 2 for my dog and I get just that little head turn or ear raise that she knows it's there but it's not hurting her...other times I nick her on the same level and it's like she didn't feel anything. This may be user error in that I don't have the collar fitted snugly enough though it seems pretty snug to me.


----------



## fishn (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm like you Rick, I prefer the Sport model with 20 settings, but want a vibrate feature. Sure wish Tri-Tronics made the Basic with 20 settings instead of 10. Guess I am going to have to get a Dogtra or D.T. Systems. Thanks for the feedback, though.


----------

